# Mass gaining



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, right now im in this shape:






































21 years old, 73kg. Autumn/winter time is bulking time for a lot of us :-D For me too so... i want to add size ( musle tissues ) to my body. What do You think about this diet:

Meal 1

- 200g eggs whites

- 20g eggs yolk

- 20g Whey

- 100g oats

- 100g banana

40g P / 80g C / 5g F

Meal 2

- 200g chicken breast

- 75g brown rice

40g P / 60g C / 0g F

Meal 3

- 200g chicken breast

- 75g brown rice

40g P / 60g C / 0g F

Meal 4

- 200g chicken breast

- 400g potatoes

40g P / 60g C / 0g F

TRAINING

Meal 5

- 200g chicken breast

- 100g basmati rice

40g P / 80g C / 0g F

Meal 6

- 250g free fat cottage cheese

- 30g peanut butter

40g P / 0g C / 20g F

Weight lift 5x week, Cardio 5-7x week 30mins.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

well ide put you on over 3000k cals for a start,a bit extra fat and protein,and ditch

the cardio for now,and see what happens.


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Sounds like a good routine - what does your calorie intake look like at the moment?


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Similar to what I take in apart from an extra meal so I have 7 a day also I add a few mass gainer shakes to bump my calories up an extra 1500 a day. cardio is only on my agenda 2-3 times a week for 30min sessions aswell. Good shape mate


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

MySuppCheck said:


> Sounds like a good routine - what does your calorie intake look like at the moment?


Proteins same as above.

120g less Carbs than above.

10g less Fats than above.

So... ~600kcal less than above.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

is 75g of brown rice 60g of carbs?!

125g of uncles bens basmati is only 39g of carbs


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> is 75g of brown rice 60g of carbs?!
> 
> 125g of uncles bens basmati is only 39g of carbs


Yeah mate, 75g of UNCOOKED brown rice contains 50-60g of carbs. The Uncle Bens stuff is ready-cooked - 75g of uncooked rice is gonna weigh a fair bit more than 125g once it's cooked


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would drop cardio or keep to 1-2 times a week. Are you going to be on cycle during your bulk? having 240g is excessive imo for someone at 73kg. I would also add fats, you need fats for a lot of general functions in your body and fat isn't really a bad thing.

otherwise diet looks good


----------



## heretohelp (Oct 30, 2014)

I would say stick to the same diet, decrease cardio and lift HEAVY.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

An old thread I know but those macros aren't right. 100g of oats has 8.1g of fat for example that can't have been included in the breakfast. Also, 200g of chicken breast is more than 40g of protein on its own. Whether this makes any difference is an entirely different question of course!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> An old thread I know but those macros aren't right. 100g of oats has 8.1g of fat for example that can't have been included in the breakfast. Also, 200g of chicken breast is more than 40g of protein on its own. Whether this makes any difference is an entirely different question of course!


I've seen people answer questions from posts that are 2+ years old mate!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

sen said:


> I've seen people answer questions from posts that are 2+ years old mate!


Done that myself, but then felt pretty stupid!


----------

